
Did You Hear We Got Osama? (2012) - _wmd
https://web.archive.org/web/20120328074347/http://www.roshfu.com/2012/02/17/did-you-hear-we-got-osama.html
======
gcb0
seems like kids these days are told to write about news instead of tobacco
like we were used to.

